
Startups: Why A Real Market Of A Few Is Better Than A Mythical Market of Millions - dshah
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2338/Startups-Why-A-Real-Market-Of-A-Few-Is-Better-Than-A-Mythical-Market-of-Millions.aspx
======
dpapathanasiou
This is an interesting contrast to the xobni target
(<http://blogs.xobni.com/asmith/archives/66>)

